# Wrangler versus CJ



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Probably should put this in Off road forum, but betting you guys can provide answer

What is big difference between Wrangler and CJ's? Especially when it comes to plowing.


----------



## Humvee13 (Jan 30, 2004)

Coil Springs versus Leaf Springs, either one you can add lifts easily to level it out with a plow on.


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Couple people were trying to tell me Wrangler is built much lighter, frame tends to "buckle" etc?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

What year Wrangler? 1987 to 1995 are leaf sprung like the CJ's and 1997 to current are coil sprung. All Wranglers 1987 to present have fully boxed frames that are stronger than the CJ frames are.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The wrangler is much more civilized.... wrangle frame is stronger A BIG difference is going to be the CJ dont have a track rod!!! OMG! OK that means when you turn the the steering wheel the front wheels turn and pull the f axle pulls on the track rod attached the jeep frame so the axle pulls the frame and the jeep turns (nice how that works)

on a Cj when you turn the the steering wheel the front wheels turn and pull the f axle, the axle pulls on the springs (you know those springy things that flex) and the springs pull on the frame... With the added weight of the plow when you turn the springs will flex more trying to pull the jeep frame and plow. 

CJ7 is the same length as a wrangler
CJ5 is shorter than a wrangler.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Basically the only two things an 80's CJ-7 has over the YJ Wrangler (1987-1995) is the look (round headlights, traditional dash), and D300 T-case.

CJ frames are narrower and two C-channels welded together (they crack and rot out), YJ frames are mandrel bent boxes, stronger and less likely to rot-out/crack.

Trac-bar's do VERY little, leaf springs allow for nearly no lateral movement, they only move up and down, some say the trac-bars were put on the YJ Wrangler was a feel-good thing since some people thing Jeep's "flip over". 

Nearly everyone I know who has lifted a leaf-sprung Jeep removes both the front and rear bars with no change in handling.

BTW, I would suggest a steering box brace for anyone with a CJ or YJ plow or not.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW I will disagree with you Big time about the track bar!!!! 

I had a YJ that kept braking the track bar mounting bolt while off roading. at the end of the day when I hit pavement I could tell immediately if the bolt was broken. 
I know the track bar makes a big difference.

This is the internet


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to say on the earlier Wranglers you have to watch the rear shackles especially on the passenger side for ROT.Otherwise as mentioned I would expect the Wrangler to be a little more user friendly. 

Good Luck!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hubjeep;852994 said:


> leaf springs allow for nearly no lateral movement, they only move up and down.


:laughing: oh let me catch my breath, THANKS hubjeep Now I have coffee all over the desk. I needed a luagh this morning.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The driveline in the older CJ's were tougher than the YJ's. Expecially if you could find a factory V8 one. The only draw back is the lack of heat in the older jeeps. 

My first plow rig was a 1977 CJ 7 all done up with a 7.5' Fisher blade. Most of all look for an auto!!!! Watch out for cancer, normally it is the begining of the end for a plow rig.

IMO for a plow truck find a lightly smacked up TJ and fix her up!!!


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Just go 98 and up. On the 97's the frames were not galvanized dipped like the 98 and up.


----------

